# Poudre Strainer/Wood situation



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

We were the last crew on steven's down tonight, and the wood @ mish should be a non-issue. If you are up there at this level and can't make the simple left line then I think you would've swam long before that 

No wood in cardiac that I saw.


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Getting after it
my friend!!!!


----------



## dzader (Apr 22, 2004)

Does anyone know if the bridge below Bridges Take Out is underwater yet? I am wondering If I can still get home???


----------



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

anyone have a river level for today? Another jump.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Its 5.4 yup another jump


----------

